# Taking cat back to UK



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what I have to do to take my cat back to the UK and how much it will cost. She was a rescue cat from here.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie the best people to ask would be Pafiakos. I know t hey organise dog and cat repatriation to the Uk all the time.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Can anyone tell me what I have to do to take my cat back to the UK and how much it will cost. She was a rescue cat from here.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Are you leaving us or are you just sending the cat to family in the UK?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Are you leaving us or are you just sending the cat to family in the UK?[/QUO
> 
> Got to go back for six months.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So what will you do with the cat after the 6 months? Will you bring it back with you?
That will be very expensive to do.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie are you going to join us at the forum meet on 34th June?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Doh!!!!!! I mean the 4th June


----------

